# Blyxa Japonica in low-tech setup?



## E.Gilberti (Nov 5, 2013)

This is what I want to know too! I have DIY CO2 and root tabs but I'm scared to put blyxa in there because I don't know how well it would do.


----------



## ChadKruger (Mar 27, 2013)

I have it in my low tech tank. I have amazonia soil and I use root tabs but no co2. I am literally throwing away pound of japaconia every two weeks when I trim.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

ChadKruger said:


> I have it in my low tech tank. I have amazonia soil and I use root tabs but no co2. I am literally throwing away pound of japaconia every two weeks when I trim.


You should consider RAOKs with all that excess Blyxa.


----------



## ChadKruger (Mar 27, 2013)

Pm me your adress and next time I trim I'll send you some.


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

E.Gilberti said:


> This is what I want to know too! I have DIY CO2 and root tabs but I'm scared to put blyxa in there because I don't know how well it would do.


 It will do fine, in a month you will be throwing it away.:hihi:


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

Well thats good to know! In to the tank it goes. And I can see where the excess japonica issue is arrising. It's growing like a weed. Beautiful red/green color too.


----------



## haril (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been wanting to try Japonica as well but didnt have the courage to spend again after I am now experimenting with Pogostemon Helfiri which is planted in Eco-Complete with flourish root tabs with DYI CO2. I grabbed a bunch of tiny tissue cultured P. Helfiri at Petco for a reasonable price. Lets see how it grows out and then will try Japonica as well.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a low tech, 10 gallon betta tank with an 18", 1.5 WPG daylight bulb. It will soon be made more plant-friendly; it will have root tabs inserted every three months, have 1 ml of excel a day and 2 ml of flourish comprehensive a week. Will Blyxa also do well under those conditions?


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

IME Blyxa Japonica is one of the easiest plants I have encountered. I have it in a high tech with CO2 but it does so well that I would not doubt that it would be fine in low tech.

I have never tried to toss it in one of my low tech tanks but I will definitely give it a shot if you are successful.


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

I have it in my 20 long with no ferts and low light (current satellite plus), grows very slow but does just fine.


----------

